# Java fern and anubias aquascape



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi kalan850,

For the narrow leaf java fern I would look at Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow' or Microsorum pteropus 'Phillipine' (I think that Microsorum pteropus 'Needle Leaf' may be too narrow).

For the Anubias either Anubias barteri 'Nana' or if you want really small leaves Anubias barteri nana 'Petite'.

Neither plant species requires CO2 but light CO2 will promote faster growth and healthier plants. That is "*a lot*" of light you are planning on using; if you are planning on having that much light and such slow growing plats it is likely algae will become a major issue . If you decide to cut back on the light substantially then these species are slow growers you could go with Seachem Flourish 3X per week and likely have no deficiency issues.

30 gallon with Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov' and 'Trident'


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

If you could supply 10-15ppm of CO2 to any planted tank, plants will enjoy it.
As Seattle_Aquarist said that may be a lot of light.

I though am not fond of just dosing Flourish Comprehensive.
You could mix a nitrate free batch of PPS-Pro and just dose your tank to keep 1ppm of PO4 and be done with it.
Unless your NO3 is low you could mix the regular batch with KNO3.


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi kalan850,
> 
> For the narrow leaf java fern I would look at Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow' or Microsorum pteropus 'Phillipine' (I think that Microsorum pteropus 'Needle Leaf' may be too narrow).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations. 

So should I just use one of the 4' lights?

One of the 4' lights and one of the 20" lights?

I do have the option of using one 4' dual bulb t5ho fixture I could use. Would that be better?

Also how does Amano can get away with using metal halides?



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Maryland Guppy said:


> If you could supply 10-15ppm of CO2 to any planted tank, plants will enjoy it.
> As Seattle_Aquarist said that may be a lot of light.
> 
> I though am not fond of just dosing Flourish Comprehensive.
> ...


Ok cool thanks.

So should I just use one of the 4' lights?

One of the 4' lights and one of the 20" lights?

I do have the option of using one 4' dual bulb t5ho fixture I could use. Would that be better?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi kalan850,

If it is a standard 125 gallon it is about 23.4" high; allowing 3" for substrate then about 21" from light to substrate. For the plants I listed medium/low light PAR=60 or less) is adequate for good growth, more than that will just encourage algae. The plants will be attached to your hardscape so figure about 12" +/- 6" from the light. According to the attached chart your two lamp T8 fixture will provide approximately PAR=50 at the substrate level and PAR=100 at 12" depth....one fixture should be sufficient. I would use 'Daylight' type bulbs in your fixture (approximately K=6500) and start with a shortened photoperiod...maybe 5 hours maximum....increase photoperiod by 1/2 every week until algae become an issue then back down the time. Remember to change your bulbs every 12 months because the output drops about 30% or more (although it may not be visible to you).


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi kalan850,
> 
> If it is a standard 125 gallon it is about 23.4" high; allowing 3" for substrate then about 21" from light to substrate. For the plants I listed medium/low light PAR=60 or less) is adequate for good growth, more than that will just encourage algae. The plants will be attached to your hardscape so figure about 12" +/- 6" from the light. According to the attached chart your two lamp T8 fixture will provide approximately PAR=50 at the substrate level and PAR=100 at 12" depth....one fixture should be sufficient. I would use 'Daylight' type bulbs in your fixture (approximately K=6500) and start with a shortened photoperiod...maybe 5 hours maximum....increase photoperiod by 1/2 every week until algae become an issue then back down the time. Remember to change your bulbs every 12 months because the output drops about 30% or more (although it may not be visible to you).


Wow very much appreciate this response. Thank you for your time! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Mine is mainly Java fern 'Windelov' and Anubias (both the normal and petite). They may be described as slow growers in the rate at which their leaves develop but if you're talking about reproducing or throwing out new leaves, they definitely aren't slow. I get new leaves like every week.

I know because even though I look at the tank a lot daily, I swear I haven't seen certain leaves before. :-D

Bump: I'm dosing E.I. by the way. Today's the 7th day so it's still too early to tell although the straight leafed ones seem to have grown a bit because they're at the surface now and I've filled the tank higher than before during the water change yesterday!


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Maryland Guppy said:


> If you could supply 10-15ppm of CO2 to any planted tank, plants will enjoy it.
> As Seattle_Aquarist said that may be a lot of light.
> 
> I though am not fond of just dosing Flourish Comprehensive.
> ...


Also how are you measuring po4? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

kalan850 said:


> Also how are you measuring po4?


API phosphate test.


----------

